# Epic Walk-In, TroutSupport lures in the winter



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I took what I learned from yesterday evening's walk-in wade and made a little change. I was on a pretty solid shell bottom yesterday evening - this morning I went to a spot a little farther down that I was pretty sure had more mud with mixed shell. It was sort of drizzly, so I turned around at the spot and went home to get a top that would keep me dry. (Which is my excuse for not getting into the water until 7:30.) There was almost no wind to speak of, the tide was at a pretty normal level for this time of year, and the water had a little color which I especially wanted to see. To top it all off, the drizzle quit just after I got in the water.

I waded out to a bit of a drop-off, where I was in about 3 1/2 feet of water. I was throwing a TroutSupport lure in the WhoDini color. I've been wanting to test them in winter conditions, similar to a Corky, but hopefully without having to constantly bend and tweak it like I do a Corky. Sometimes when I'm not worried about grass, I push the hook through and leave it exposed. Today was one of those times. I still like the weight/buoyancy, and the way the lure pulls.

The drop-off wasn't producing much as I waded down the shoreline, but I found a neat little shell-sand ridge, and a slight difference in water color suggested that it had a little bit of a "V" in it. The short version of this story is that every fish I caught this morning came from along that ridge, and most came from around the notch in the "V". The fish I've been catching have mostly been feeding pretty aggressively, and I didn't have to work the lure painfully slow today. But I did get a lot more action on smaller, subtler movements. Several times I felt an odd little bump that I'm pretty sure was trout flashing near the bait and running into the line itself. When that happened, I made tiny erratic little twitches - not enough to move the bait very far, but more to make it "jitter". Within a second or two at most, the fish turned and slammed the bait.

It wasn't every-cast action, but probably one in three casts got hammered, on average. I think the fish were running down that ridge. I stayed on the back (shore) side of it, and cast down and slightly across it. I never caught a single fish on the back side of the ridge, and only a couple came from farther than about 20 feet off the deeper side of it. (There's a little more to it, but this is one of those rare times where I'm keeping a little something to myself. Too much more and I'd be telling the exact spot I was in, and I want to hit it a few more times before I do that. :biggrin: )

Now the fun part: I never had to even think about measuring a fish, and the ones in the picture are among the smallest fish I caught this morning. I have 25" marked on my rod, and I released three fish that were past it. I released four more that were in the 23-24 inch range. These were nice, solid fish that have been feeding well, which is encouraging.

I left them biting. (My last cast was one of the biggest fish of the morning.) By 10:00 am, I was back home, cleaned fish and cleaned up, and was enjoying a fresh trout and eggs breakfast. And just for the record, trout that's less than an hour old for breakfast is, in my opinion, proof there's a God.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

tobins the man !!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Outstanding report. Always so much to learn from how you dissect and adjust to conditions. Thanks for sharing.

The fishing in Rockport/Aransas Pass area is phenominal these days.

I am loving the Troutsupport lure in so many different conditions these days. Some days i have no need to carry anything else.

Keep sharing brother. You have much knowledge to learn from how you put those pieces together. Great job.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Great report and good job


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Well the weather is supposed to go bad tomorrow about mid-day. By the time I get out of church, everything will have changed. I wanted to get one more shot at those big beasts from this morning, so I decided to take a night wade. It's one of those nights when the city lights are reflecting off the clouds, and it's about as light as early dawn. It's much warmer than it has been at night, and the wind isn't blowing. I know that the fish are going to be right where I left them this morning. What could go wrong?

Only the last part about the fish being there. I got nothing. Nada.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Oct 15, 2016)

Great report anyway!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> And just for the record, trout that's less than an hour old for breakfast is, in my opinion, proof there's a God.


amen. i used to do that when we'd camp out at galvez isl state park. wake up, catch one in the surf, then cook it up. congrats on an epic day


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

That was a wonderfully detailed report. So much nicer than the just "look what I caught" reports.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with Dick! great report and detail. this type of report gives me something to go and look for these type of areas and conditions, what to throw. Not wanting your "spot" just want to see how you did and how you did it. Great haul too!

thanks,
poc-ed


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Great report and great catch!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome night for you


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Great report. Keep em coming.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice fish brother!


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Outstanding report!!
Great read...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work Scott!


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Great read and report!


----------

